# yanmar runaway problem



## skeedadel (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a ym2002 yanmar 3 cyl diesel that sat for a year, now when it cranks, it runs on 1 cyl,(#2) and builds up to runaway till I pull decompression to kill it. There is no fuel coming from the #1, or #3 at the fuel injector pump. I have talked to several tractor mechanics to no avail...(they never heard of such a thing.) I hate to pull the injector pump myself without knowing I can put it back again. Just try and find something about grey market Yanmars on the net...my eyes glaze over looking. None of the pumps look like mine...no inspection plate to remove. I have drained the fuel and put in fresh, but still only runs on 1 cyl. It is an early 80's 1.3 diesel. It is like the 850 john deere...same yanmar engine. I appreciate any help. Skee


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow.. u have some terrible mechanics.. THATS a VERY common problem.
The control rack on the inj. pump is frozen in the WOT position & 1&3 are frozen.. that's prob. why the rack is stuck..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

skeedadel said:


> I have a ym2002 yanmar 3 cyl diesel that sat for a year, now when it cranks, it runs on ... I have drained the fuel and put in fresh, but still only runs on 1 cyl. It is an early 80's 1.3 diesel. It is like the 850 john deere...same yanmar engine. I appreciate any help. Skee


skeedadel, since you are a member here, jump on over the the MANUALS tab on the top bar. There look click under the CATEGORIES box n the left 'tractors', then 'CUT size tractors'

The 3T80 engine repair, parts and service manuals are ALL there! Use this with thepumpguysc help. My YM2610 and my old JD850 have basically the same 3T80 like yours. 

Your YM is really neat. It's the first wide open operator access platform. Later this becomes mainstay for the F and FX series. 

So. You are not lost. We got yo covered. Winston's been a big help too.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I have the YM2500/2610 and a few other YM machines info wrapped in the NCP-1050 Parts Catalog. It's only scanned, but needs clean up work. Here's the fuel pump pages as-is. 

These relate to the different 3T80 engines. Even the RC1702 and RS1601.


----------



## skeedadel (Apr 5, 2016)

bmaverick said:


> skeedadel, since you are a member here, jump on over the the MANUALS tab on the top bar. There look click under the CATEGORIES box n the left 'tractors', then 'CUT size tractors'
> 
> The 3T80 engine repair, parts and service manuals are ALL there! Use this with thepumpguysc help. My YM2610 and my old JD850 have basically the same 3T80 like yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## skeedadel (Apr 5, 2016)

thanks guys. everything I have found that pertains to my problem indicated a stuck rack. I just didn't want to attack the fuel pump using my "best guess". I got a my "54" TO 35 Massey that had been sitting for over 10 years up and running in a day...but it is a gas engine and even my 66 year old brain can follow the spark path and clean a gas carb like that one. Diesel is still a foreign chinese language to decipher...even if it is vietnamese tractor. Thanks for looking in. skee


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Did u have any luck removing the inj. pump??
The hard part is>> getting the rack to move into a position to clear the engine block..{cut out}
Let me know when u get it out..


----------



## skeedadel (Apr 5, 2016)

thepumpguysc said:


> Did u have any luck removing the inj. pump??
> The hard part is>> getting the rack to move into a position to clear the engine block..{cut out}
> Let me know when u get it out..


----------



## skeedadel (Apr 5, 2016)

It's not wanting to come out. About a 1/4 to 1/2 inch then nothing. The rack sure appears to be frozen. Now I am trying to figure out how to move it with the little clearance that exists. I am sure not wanting to do something "dumber" than necessary to fix this problem. Thanks for the reply...I ain't giving up yet. skee


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I think its darn near impossible to "tilt it" out..
If memory is correct, it DOES NOT have a shut off solenoid on it.?? The machine shuts down w/ the throttle.??
IF it DOES have a shut off solenoid screwed into the pump block, its just a matter of getting a "rod" in the hole & LIGHTLY tapping on the pump rack..
U might be able to get a long thin screwdriver in the slot between the block & the pump & LIGHTLY tapping on the rack.??
Those parts are NOT made of hardened steel so BE CAREFUL when your tapping..
But then again, it doesn't work as it is.. & it only takes money to fix ..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Once u get it out.. PLEASE don't try to fix it..
Whomever u decide to send it/take it to will appreciate it..
& remember, it always costs more if the customer "helps".. Lol


----------



## skeedadel (Apr 5, 2016)

still trying to figure out how to get the thing out. It don't move much at all. Gotta be a way without trying to force it up. Is there another bolt some where to remove, or a button to push, or a nut to crank? I can't find anything anywhere that tells me how it's done. skee


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

There is no magic word or screw or lever..
& if u pry the pump out.. u stand a good chance in breaking something important..
Click on my screen name on the L side of the page..
That will get u to my contact info.. send me a note telling me its u & I'll try to walk u thru it.. HOPEFULLY w/o breaking anything..


----------



## skeedadel (Apr 5, 2016)

thepumpguysc said:


> There is no magic word or screw or lever..
> & if u pry the pump out.. u stand a good chance in breaking something important..
> Click on my screen name on the L side of the page..
> That will get u to my contact info.. send me a note telling me its u & I'll try to walk u thru it.. HOPEFULLY w/o breaking anything..


I was just frustrated by my lack of progress. I have broken enough things trying to fix em, that I ain't gonna do it to this thing. It seems so simple, with Yanmar being such a big producer of engines, that there is no description that I can find for this particular problem. Where in the net is there a procedure for removing a diesel fuel pump from a 3 cyl YM 2002 tractor with a stuck rack? Have I finally found something that no one else has ever encountered? I have at least hidden the key so that I don't try and start it till everything is back in place. skee


----------

